#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 詢問狼的畫法

## 信犬

四個月前，我開始學畫動物，從狼先下手，起初畫得很畢卡索（傷眼的藝術），到現在為止有進步了一些，但還是不夠阿，個人認為我畫的狼根本不像狼阿（滾）
所以小弟想在這裡問大家一下狼的畫法，我想要學的是類似「狼雨」，比較接近「漫畫」風格（非寫實，也非Q版）
比例概念
關節分佈
部位畫法
等等之類的，希望大家能給點建議，因為我是真的畫不好阿～（目前的作品都足以驅魔）
我覺得個人最大的問題在於比例，不是脖子太常就是頭太大........（跪）
因為我想畫出那種具有震撼力的狼阿～（迷：20年後就有可能）（暈）

----------


## J.C.

板上有很多相關討論 可以多多爬文
請附上你的作品 好方便讓大家知道你的作品該如何改進
(也請你仔細閱讀本版版規 謝謝)

----------


## 信犬

嗯，我把最新畫的作品搬出來給大家看好了。
最近因為要考試，所以沒啥時間作影像處理，我貼上來的是稍微處理過的鉛筆稿，等考試考完再來上色吧！
以下是最近作品：

我還在很努力的研究狼阿～因為技術不成熟所以動作有點僵.....
不管好不好看，我得承認這張是在很努力的情況下畫出來的，把所有錯誤降到最低，所以真正的缺點應該會比較明確吧！
拜託其他狼大了（鞠躬）
（警察：就是那隻狼，弄傷不少人的眼睛！）（逃）

----------


## J.C.

我把你畫的做了一些修改 附上兩張圖可以比較一下
頭型已經掌握的不錯 主要就是骨架 肌肉結構 身體立體感需要多練習 
可以多看狼的照片或是寫實的動物畫
另外狼的脖子與尾巴的毛都是很蓬鬆的 畫的時候強調這些部分比較能跟狗做明顯區分
請繼續加油

----------


## 信犬

謝謝J.C.大
現在才發現我背的部分太瘦了
難怪我怎麼修稿都還是怪怪的
還有毛毛
我似乎把他給忘了（巴飛）
最近也狂蒐集狼的照片
看到就印下來，描過一遍，就有印象了
可是要如心裡所想的一樣地畫出來，對現在我的程度還是有點遙遠...
狼的照片我蒐集到的大多都只有頭部，所以身體是無比例下自己憑感覺畫出來的
所以胸和肚子、四肢都發育不良阿～
最慘的是肌肉在哪我根本不清楚（瘦逼巴的）
最後還是要再次的謝謝J.C.大
希望我下一章作品是一隻很正常的狼
 :lupe_cry:  TZ

----------


## T-Bone

我弄個有"稍微"有點"雞肉"的比例.參考參考~

對一個繪圖著而言,什麼是正常比例是很難界定的XD
開心順眼就好~

呵呵呵

----------


## sanyo

LS的貌似“稍微”（謎）兇暴化了一點  :Shocked:  
目前小狼也在研究狼的腿部畫法
好奇怪哦。。。狼的腿應該和貓的腿結構一樣的啊。。。。。。
（小狼為此被小貓抓傷幾次）

----------


## 雷狼牙

請問各位狼大，我也是為初學者，狼腿跟指甲有沒有什麼特別的畫法，話說小牙我畫的實在不夠好看...，還有還有，T-Bone大，你的肌肉的肌~~~  變成雞嚕....

----------


## 那岐

最快的方法還是閣下貼出您自己的作品，這樣大家也比較方便幫您看哪裡有問題！

貼張拙作給您參考。

----------


## ShadelanJenn

啊 至今為止 還沒話過動物(稍微真的)
我畫出來的目前有狗跟貓 結果都被我變成惡魔了= =
黑色的樣子 配上閃著光的眼睛 哈哈...
大人能畫成這樣真厲害~ (絕對比我厲害...)

還有Mr.T 的貼的狼 好...好...猛...壯啊... 看起來有點可怕 
不要咬我啊>@<

----------

